# Articulated spraying arm



## Joiner Jim (2 Jun 2021)

Hi
I have a good HVLP sprayer in a box in the workshop that rarely gets used but when it does works very well.
One of the two reasons it rarely gets used is that it requires very vigorous effort shifting the laden gun about to get the perfect pass. It doesn’t seem heavy at the beginning of the day but by the end !!!
I am considering building an articulated arm, 3 straps of ply hinged to concertina over the range of space we use to spray in with a pulled cord attached to the hook on the gun and a counterweight rising and falling where the arm is attached to a wall well out of the way.
Has anyone done anything like this and if so what hinges did you use?
Jim.


----------



## doctor Bob (2 Jun 2021)

Sounds interesting, if you do a lot of spraying you need a set up with a stationary pressure pot or something like a kremlim system


----------



## Sideways (2 Jun 2021)

Could you simply use a spring loaded tool counterbalance reel to take most of the weight without compromising mobility too much ?


----------



## pe2dave (3 Jun 2021)

Or a gantry, then suspend the sprayer beneath it, on a pulley if needed?


----------



## Gerry (3 Jun 2021)

Or suspend it from a bunch helium filled balloons!

Gerry


----------



## Joiner Jim (3 Jun 2021)

Hi,
Thanks to all for responses.
I will post a pic when I get round to doing it.
I have a gantry but figure on hanging the finished pieces to dry from that.
Not up for a pressure pot as we don’t do enough to warrant it.
Gerry, is that what you did to Tom?


----------



## Deadeye (7 Jun 2021)

Gerry said:


> Or suspend it from a bunch helium filled balloons!
> 
> Gerry



Seagulls are more environmentally friendly


----------



## Inspector (7 Jun 2021)

Deadeye said:


> Seagulls are more environmentally friendly


But they poop on the work and it takes a lot of oil to send the ships out to catch Sardines to feed them.

Pete


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Jul 2021)

They eat chip's round here


----------



## Ollie78 (31 Jul 2021)

Bungy cord attached to the ceiling.

Ollie


----------



## Beanwood (31 Jul 2021)

A little cleaner than seagulls, and without depleting the world of helium.... RS PRO 1.2kg Tool Balancer | RS Components


----------

